# Oh man my puppy just threw up for about the 3rd time today!



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

This morning I woke up to her in her crate making the throw up noise and heard her chewing whatever she threw up I guess. It was time to wake up anyway so I took her outside to Potty she did and seemed fine Except she only ate about half her food and left the rest. About a few minutes later she seemed to throw up a little food. She then followed me around as usual and we played she was jumping around playing with her teddy bear and running upstairs as normal. On her way down she threw up ALOT on the stairs seems like ALL the food she ate I put her in her crate and cleaned it up. I then ate an apple and she was jumping on by bed trying to get to it I then gave her a some she seemed to enjoy it. I then went out and my cousin was home so he watched her and he said she threw up yellowish stuff he said it was mixed with some of her food and some yellowish liquid...I came home to the stain on the carpet and It was YELLOW. I don't know what it can be  but she seems FINE she greeted me and we played again she was jumping around and having fun with me.....what do you guys think? wait it out and hope she stops?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

someone just posted abuot this... how weird maybe its a pitbull tummy flu lol....

well, i know a while ago kenya went thru the same thing. she thru up in the middle of the night and it was bright yellow. it looked like a rockstar drink to me. anyway, i rubbed her belly so she could fall asleep andd the next day i mixed yogurt into her food. she was fine after that. it may just be soemthing the dog ate. anyway, i would try the yogurt to soothe the tummy, and if that doesnt work id hit up the vet. good luck!


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

What kind of yogurt? I have strawberry is that ok?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ha ha no.... lol its gotta be the organic stuff... and plain. sorry u made me laugh


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Is she pooping? If she doesn't poop, she could be vomiting because she has a blockage, and the food has no where to go.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She probably has just an upset stomach from eating lord knows what. What I would do first is you can give her Acid Controller (for heartburn) the drug name is Famotidine. You can give one tablet and it neutralizes the acid and works for nausea. Next withhold food for at least one feeding if you feed 2x a day. Let her stomach settle down and only offer water in small amounts. After a few hours she should feel better. If she throws up immediately after eating or drinking several times then you need to go to the Vet ASAP she could be blocked. The yellow stuff she is throwing up is called stomach bile. It is perfectly normal, it just means she doesn't have anything else in the stomach.
Disclaimer....Famotidine is safe for dogs like benadryl but with anything you might want to check with a vet.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

man, we went through a lot of this and still, from time to time, jameson will puke for no apparent reason. when he was a puppy we brought him to the vet for everything and I guess I would recommend the same if you really don't know what's causing it. It's gonna cost some dough but at least you will have peace of mind.

nowadays we just clean up the puke and lighten up on the food intake. I would be reluctant to feed the puppy all kinds of different stuff though. I would do a TINY bit of boiled skinless chicken breast with some boiled white rice. keep about a 1/2 inch of room temp water in the bowl. Also, make sure you're rinsing the food and water bowls out thoroughly, however, it's not necessary to wash with soap or wash every day as far as I've learned. I know that I've read in previous posts here that you shouldn't actually wash the bowls every day.

When we first stopped bringing him to the vet for it one of my wife's friends who's a vet tech and bully breeder told us to basically hold back all food for 24 hours with a little water in his bowl. when we began feeding again it was a little boiled chicken breast and white rice once for that day. the second day it was just a cup of dry food in his bowl for the whole day. By the 3rd day he was good to go with no puking and no loose stool.

You probably just need to find the right food for your pup and definitely do not offer much variety at a young age.

I'm no vet or breeder, but I have a dog with a CRAZY weak stomach and this stuff worked for me.


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

Last time she pooped was this morning when i took her out and after that she ate and she seemed to throw up ALL her food so I would think its nothing for her to poop out.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

As long as she pooped today, she probably is not obstructed. Most likely a tummy ache. Keep us posted.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Dogs get stomach aches all the time. Even if its that yellow bile, I don't pay too much attention unless its goin on longer than a day. Obviously you gotta use logic with this, but most people that have the foresight to be on this website probably have enough common sense to know when something is really wrong.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

If she starts getting dehydrated, acting lathargic or really strange in any way get her to the vet. If not hopefully it is just a tummy upset! Is she fully vaccinated? Did she get into the garbage or anything in the yard?

I hope she is doing better asap


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

She slept just about ALL of last night and this morning I took her out to pee I came back in gave her food and she did not touch it at all  She jumped on the couch and just decided to lay down. She did drink a little water though. Its not like she is not responding to me if something happens she would sit up and look around to see whats going on but nothing major. She does not seem sick but she is laying around. Also she has got all her shots thus far she is going to be 14 weeks tomorrow so No rabies shot as yet she just jumped up on my bed to hear the typing noise but i'm worried because she is not eating. I also doubt she got into the garbage because we moved it up real high in all the rooms so she can't get into but there is always a possibility....Should I contact the vet?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Honestly, I would just give the vet a shout and see what he recommends at this point. I always like to be on the safe side. Better to pay for a vet bill and find out she is OK, than wait and have a major issue. Hugs for the pup! I hope everything is alright.


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

She threw up again! I have to take her to the vet for sure


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Keep us posted


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck!!! I hope he's ok!


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

After that last throw up she seems perfectly fine now!! I don't know what to do She is still not eating but she is running around like a mad man (normal for her)


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

better to go to the vet for no reason than to not to have gone when you should have


----------

